# Lopi BERKSHIRE DELAYED IGNITION



## hessox (Dec 26, 2011)

We have A Lopi Berkshire free standing  gas stove. The pilot kept going out, so we had a new thermocouple and thermopile put in. The pilot went out 1 more time after the service call. We relit the pilot and its been ok ever since , we bent the thermocouple a hair to hit the pilot flame better. Now we have delayed ignition, you turn on the stove and it wont light for about 20 seconds, with a bang. Once lit its fine, we have been turning it on, then shutting it off for a few seconds then turning it on again to have it light normally. Could it be the pilot flame?? It looks strong. , or a bad Gas valve. The stove is clean, no cracks in the burner.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 26, 2011)

Are you burning LP or NG? With either fuel,
you should be able to turn the pilot up by means
of the pilot adjustment screw on the gas valve. 
Bending the thermocouple can damage it, but it's 
too late to do anything about that now. Your thermopile 
may be on the way out, or there may be an ember interfering 
with a few of the burner ports closest to the pilot, which can
cause delayed ignition in gas units...
Get yourself a multimeter, set it for millivolts & take 
a reading across the TP & TH-TP leads on the gas valve & 
report back...


----------



## hessox (Dec 26, 2011)

Bob, they said they replaced the thermopile, i will try to get a meter . there are no embers nearby..


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 26, 2011)

OK. Get 2 readings on the T-P...
One with the pilot on & one with the burner on. 
Is the burner seated correctly on the burner orifice?


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 2, 2012)

remove the burner and inspect for cracks where the emberfire burner is glued to the either stainless or cast burner base.
iirc the older burners had a stainless base, and newer ones are cast

this has been a serious issue w/ travis emberfire burners, and they have had several recalls/ "upgrades" due to gas leaking out the bottom and causing delays


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 2, 2012)

A1Stoves.com said:
			
		

> remove the burner and inspect for cracks where the emberfire burner is glued to the either stainless or cast burner base.
> iirc the older burners had a stainless base, and newer ones are cast
> 
> this has been a serious issue w/ travis emberfire burners, and they have had several recalls/ "upgrades" due to gas leaking out the bottom and causing delays



Good to know. We don't see a lot of them round these parts...
Thanx.


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 2, 2012)

DAKSY said:
			
		

> A1Stoves.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure thing Bob 
the avalon tree of life also had this issue
furnace cement sealing fiber to stainless(wacko!)


----------



## hessox (Jan 3, 2012)

HI,  Thanks   for all the info guys, I had  another service guy come from a store that stills sells Travis stoves on Friday. He took the pilot hood off and cleaned it, that got us a better flame towards the burner, then adjusted the air to give more air, and it seems to be good, lighting in about 2 seconds on a cold stove,he also sprinkled a few embers on the burner. Flame is blue when started but after a little turns yellow with blue on the bottom, according to the book I have from Travis that  sounds good. 

                                                                                                    Joe


----------

